

Galactic 'spaghetti monster' powered by magnetic fields - blogimus
http://space.newscientist.com/article/dn14573-galactic-spaghetti-monster-powered-by-magnetic-fields.html

======
pavelludiq
[http://weblogs.elearning.ubc.ca/ross/Flying_Spaghetti_Monste...](http://weblogs.elearning.ubc.ca/ross/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster.jpg)

[http://space.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn14573/dn1...](http://space.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn14573/dn14573-2_600.jpg)

I want to believe

